# Forum Newbie Here...



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all! I have been lurking around the forum here for a couple of weeks and thought I should register now since my DH and I put down a deposit on our first Outback! We are told it will be 4-8 weeks until we get it. I just love the plentiful white cabinets...it took a while to convince the DH that he loves them too but I finally accomplished that task.







We are trading in our 2006 Cougar 281EFS 5er for an Outback Sydney Edition 31FQBHS 5er. I know, you guys must think we are crazy trading off our new(ish) Cougar but with the Canadian dollar falling in value lately plus we got a really good deal when we bought it, our Cougar has actually appreciated in value. So basically, this deal isn't going to be too painful at all!







We have 3 kids ages (by the time we get to go camping again) 3(boy), 9 (boy), and 15 (girl), who all love to camp and fish. We usually just stay in Saskatchewan and head north to campgrounds at lakes with good fishing (we double tow our fishing boat). We usually drycamp so we look forward to the Outback's bigger tank capacity. That's about it so thanks for letting me join!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

jetjane,

Welcome to the best site on the net. Congratulations on your new Outback and getting a good deal on your trade.

Happy Camping
Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jetjane 
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you decided to join us...
Congratulations on your beautiful new 31fqbhs! I'm sure it will make you feel quite at home









Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome, just can't beat those 5'ers for room. Gives everyone a little extra room.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome, and any time you can make money on the trade its a no brain-er!
Good luck.
Steve


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome







and congrats on the new Outback! Its nice to see another Canuck here! My DH was actually born in SK and he still has a lot of family that lives there.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to the family. Its a lot of fun here.
Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome









It sounds as if you are getting the right camper for your needs.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the welcome!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thanks everyone for the welcome!


You're WELCOME!









Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome jetjane to the Outback Family 
Congrats on upgrading to the Outback 31FQBHS

Don


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

hello


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome jetjane!!









This is a great site - has been extremely helpful to me. Met a couple from Ottawa two weeks ago here if Florida. they own an OB and often camp in sub zero temps in Canada. Nice folks. Just like the people here.

Jim


----------

